# Banner photos taking up real estate



## MikeS in Alaska (Aug 21, 2018)

Is there anyway to kill the scrolling right to left images?

I'm not seeing anything obvious.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 21, 2018)

You don't like the banner?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 21, 2018)

MikeS in Alaska said:


> Is there anyway to kill the scrolling right to left images?
> 
> I'm not seeing anything obvious.


Do you mean the carousel? That's the highest place of honor on SMF. 

George


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 21, 2018)

That's built into the site right? I love the carousel!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 21, 2018)

MikeS in Alaska said:


> Is there anyway to kill the scrolling right to left images?
> 
> I'm not seeing anything obvious.



That is a permanent part of the forum and people are very proud of it. When we first moved to this new software it took us a few weeks to get the carousel working and I thought the members were going to mutiny on me.

That is a great way to see some really awesome recent posts. It does take up some real estate but I don't think most of our members would have it any other way.;)


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2018)

Mike, morning....  Have you found anything you like about the forum ????


----------



## ghostguy6 (Aug 24, 2018)

If your on firefox you can install an add on called UBlock. You can then maunally block the carousel from loading. I had to block the carousel because it was killing my connection at work. Shame, I liked looking at those pics.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Mike, morning....  Have you found anything you like about the forum ????




Apparently Not.
Made that one post, 2 years ago & left.

Bear


----------

